# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **کمک در مورد رشته های پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی**

## sajjadj766

سلام دوستان بعضی از رشته ها تو دفترچه هست که کمارشون نوشته پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی، برای این کد رشته ها چه اونایی که تو کنکور شرکت کردن و چه اونایی که تو کنکور شرکت نکردن باید کارت 11 رقمی از سنجش بگیرن یا نیازی نیست همون کد رشته رو تو انتخاب رشته وارد کنند؟

----------

